# Ebay score!



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

Scroll down and check out what the " + " was on this auction!
I think I did good! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=6913152110&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

WOOHOO! VERY sweet!

Now I wonder if that's a Vibe body or a Thunderjet... do you know? I gotta check my reference book...

--rick


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I'd be saying woooo hoooo. Congrats, and good job checking the + and not just skipping over it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely snagged one there! Congrats. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

WOW , great score, always good to see a sweet score on ebay once in awhile ~


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

sweet tjet truck you can tell its a tjet from the lack of the cut out on the underside for the reed assm on a vibe :roll:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Great find, congratulations.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Mr. Stubbs, nice score, always thought that was one of the better looking color combo's for the dump, and it looks in great shape!

L_T_D is correct, it's a Tjet version.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Way To Good. It always pays to check a + .

Dave


----------

